# Christmas in Your City...Ever been White?



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

Believe it or not we had a white Christmas in 2004 in New Orleans:


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Miami's winter is hotter than the summer.hno:


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle gets white christmases occasionally. I like snow, but one inch pretty much shuts the city down, because we're not used to it and because our hills make transportation much tougher.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Christmas for New York has slowly become worse and worse more rain and more tourists but hey if it is helping to keep the economy stable Im all for it. Has it ever snowed before in New Orleans?


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Man Seattle hasn't had a white Christmas in years... New Orleans has a had a white Christmas more recently than Seattle? Ughhh Seattle has GOT to be the coldest place on Earth that doesn't get snow :bash:


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

Taylorhoge said:


> Christmas for New York has slowly become worse and worse more rain and more tourists but hey if it is helping to keep the economy stable Im all for it. Has it ever snowed before in New Orleans?


Oh yeah...many times. It usually snows every 10 or so years....but, not on Christmas in recent times. But, I think it did snow in New Orleans once before on Chrismtas, but, that was before we were all born.


----------



## cbotnyse (Jun 13, 2007)

I took this picture last week. Chicago had a good 8-10 inches and then it rained this weekend.hno: and it all melted, so no white Christmas this year. :rant:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

London = 1970, although a few flakes fell on the Met office roof without settling in 1999

If we ever do get any snow it tends to be toward the end of January / beginning of February. To my recollection the last snowfall lasting more than 24 hours was January 2003, I can only recall several days of lying snow from a cold snap in the early 1990's.

Our Winter weather alternates between Atlantic low pressure (mild, wet, windy) and high pressure (calm, cold, dry)... It's only on the rare occasions that we get an easterly blast from Siberia that we get snowfall in SE England.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I can't really remember the last time we had white christmas in Hamburg. I think it was in the late 1990's. However the maximum snow height ever I experienced here was maybe 20 cm.


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

Blizzards.. bleh... 
One time the snow was up to my torso. Try riding a bike in that...


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Several times. Since 1941, we've had 9 white Christmases, including 1969, when there were 9.4 inches of snow on the ground downtown. The last time it actually snowed on Christmas Day was sometime back in the 90's and there have been several times also that it flurried or there was just a trace of snow on the ground at Christmas.

Meanwhile, since 1941 we've had 27 rainy Christmases, including last year.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Back in 2002. It was one hell of a storm too, and then we got another big one on New Year's eve.

The holidays that year were not that jolly, lol. 

Although we usually get a lot of snow (normal year: 1,200mm), curiously it never happens on Christmas much. Actually, the last few Christmases have been mild...the forecast high today is 7°C and sunny. That's downright beach weather compared to the last few days here...


----------



## Frankfurter_Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2007)

only thing this year 3 weeks before xmas was snow mixed with rain 
10 years ago it was all white 
But the last few years it wasn't really white except the frozen trees 
-5° C and no fckn snow??WTH!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

my city never been white as far as I know, however a few flocks fell in January 1987, just after Christmas.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Christmas in my city will NEVER be WHITE unless some catastrophic climate change would cause snow to form (and fall) in the Tropical Regions of the planet. Every kid in the Philippines dreams of a White Christmas, effect of mass media maybe.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Anyway, *MERRY CHRISTMAS* to all!!!


----------



## blueguy (Jun 13, 2005)

From our warm white beaches...and friendly smiles....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Denmark have had 7 white X-masses in the last 108 years 

1915 
1923 
1938 
1956 
1969 
1981 
1995

Snow prior to mid January is very rare here - snow in general is rare, especially if not melting on ground inpact!

Not sure how many of those days goes for Copenhagen - I'll see what I can find..


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

We have a white christmas around 70% of time here in Montreal
You will have to go to Quebec City to be sure to see some snow on christmas day.

This year, we have a good 30 cms of snow so we will have one.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember a winter in my early childhood where we had tons of snow... maybe it's just my imagination :dunno: 

the last 5 years there was no white christmas


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

what does christmas have to do with jesus?


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

TalB said:


> Why is it so necessary to have snow when it's Christmas anyway when the first one didn't have snow back in the days of Jesus Christ?


:lol:



Republica said:


> what does christmas have to do with jesus?


:hilarious: Wait, nevermind, this one's even better.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

well, the majority of residents of Tel Aviv don't celebrate Xmas usually. we have our fine Hanukkah holiday instead. 

and yet, some Arab christians in Jaffa and some Asian workers in Southern Tel Aviv do celebrate it, with illuminations and church masses. 

in my opinion, we have NEVER experienced snow in december.


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

Some examples of Basque white winters.

Bilbao
(2006)









(2005)







ç

San Sebastian/Donostia
(2007)









(1996-one of the biggest snows of the city)









Vitoria/Gasteiz (the capital of Basque Country and the most snowy city)
(2007)


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

i never have seen snow in my city(impossible)


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Republica said:


> what does christmas have to do with jesus?



Who's Jesus?


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

FREKI said:


> Denmark have had 7 white X-masses in the last 108 years
> 
> 1915
> 1923
> ...


Ha...My guess would have actually been about once every 15 years....So pretty close. I have seen a few more "local" white christmases though, as that number covers the entire country and that is pretty rear, even in the heaviest of snowstorms...

But hasent it been a while since last shnowfall? I cant remember anything this year...Perhaps global warming has finally killed our "long weekend" of snow...?


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

WeimieLvr said:


> Who's Jesus?


I once met a bloke called Jesus in Spain. And Christmas has nothing to do with him.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

chiristmas never been white in izmir


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

I was trying to find statistics for white Christmases in Toronto, but found a chart even more interesting!

City - Probability (of getting snow for Christmas) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Christmas)
Vancouver - 11% 
Calgary - 59% 
Edmonton - 88% 
Saskatoon - 98% 
Regina - 91% 
Winnipeg - 98% 
Windsor - 41% 
Toronto - 57% 
Ottawa - 83% 
Montreal - 80% 
Quebec City - 100% 
Halifax - 59% 
St. John's - 65% 
Whitehorse - 100% 
Yellowknife - 100%


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

cphdude said:


> But hasent it been a while since last shnowfall? I cant remember anything this year...Perhaps global warming has finally killed our "long weekend" of snow...?


I remembered at least one day with a fine layer of snow this year ( think it was late feb early march ) as I drove to work on summer tires and was afraid I would have trouple getting home if the snow continued - but as usually it was gone a few hours later..


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego has a 1% chance of probably


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

I would not like a cold, white Christmas in my city. It would just be too weird, not to spend time at the beach over the Season.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Christmas has rarely been White in the UK! hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

A "white Christmas" only counts if both days have a covered pack of snow in the Netherlands, hence we have very few of those. However, it usually does snow a few times a winter in the Netherlands, and sometimes also during Christmas. I remember a few times that it was snowing during Christmas. 

There were a few times in the 2000's that some areas experienced up to 50cm of snow in the Netherlands, but those are rare. The last two winters barely had temperatures below zero.


----------



## falchoon (Sep 13, 2002)

we had hail once


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

A white christmas in the UK occurs if at least 1 snowflake falls on the weather station during the 24 hours of xmas day. London gets about 5 every 100 years. 

The average temps for 25th December at Heathrow are 8C/3C.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

In Mexico City the last Christmas that snowed was on 1968 but all years the mountains and volcanoes next to the city get many snow
Like in this pic about 5 km ago of the city:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> *To my recollection the last snowfall lasting more than 24 hours was January 2003,* I can only recall several days of lying snow from a cold snap in the early 1990's.
> 
> Our Winter weather alternates between Atlantic low pressure (mild, wet, windy) and high pressure (calm, cold, dry)... It's only on the rare occasions that we get an easterly blast from Siberia that we get snowfall in SE England.


I remember that! :happy:



doogerz said:


> Edmonton, Alberta, Canada always has a white Christmas. It's far too cold for us to have a green one, plus we are not as susceptible to chinooks as our southern neighbour (Calgary).


I never knew what "chinooks" was. Just found out, COOL!



briker said:


> I would not like a cold, white Christmas in my city. It would just be too weird, not to spend time at the beach over the Season.


Thats weird!! I would prefer a White Christmas to spending Christmas at the Beach. Hot, warm Christmas = YUCK! uke:



London_2006 said:


> White Christmasses almost never occur in London. The last one was 26 years ago (the definition being at least ONE snowflake falling on the weather station within the 24 hours of 25/12).





London_2006 said:


> A white christmas in the UK occurs if at least 1 snowflake falls on the weather station during the 24 hours of xmas day. London gets about 5 every 100 years.
> 
> The average temps for 25th December at Heathrow are 8C/3C.


1 flake of snow??? Seriously?? LOL!!!! :lol:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Looking/Up said:


> I was trying to find statistics for white Christmases in Toronto, but found a chart even more interesting!
> 
> City - Probability (of getting snow for Christmas) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Christmas)
> Vancouver - 11%
> ...


Nice link! kay: From the same link:

*Since 1950, the number of years with a white Christmas in the UK is as follows:*

Location Percentage of years with a white Christmas 


London - 13% 
Birmingham - 14% 
Aberporth - 9% 
Glasgow - 13% 
Aberdeen - 25% (North East Scotland)
Belfast - 16% 
Lerwick - 32% (Shetland Islands)
Bradford - 7% 
St Mawgan - 7%


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

For most of New Zealand? Not a chance considering we're in the southern hemisphere.

Auckland has a 0% probability of snow on Christmas.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Intoxication said:


> Nice link! kay: From the same link:
> 
> *Since 1950, the number of years with a white Christmas in the UK is as follows:*
> 
> ...


13% for London? That seems very high.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Intoxication said:


> 1 flake of snow??? Seriously?? LOL!!!! :lol:


http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/whitechristmas/

'However, the definition used most widely, notably by those placing and taking bets, is for a single snow flake (perhaps amongst a shower of rain and snow mixed) to be observed falling in the 24 hours of 25 December.'


----------



## pittsteelers247 (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha i don't think Huntington Beach, CA will ever get a snowy white Christmas.hno:


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Where I live, in my lifetime, its never snowed on christmas day. 

We had some on boxing day a few years back though. (2005)


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Where in UK, do you like?


----------



## LondonBVE (Jul 19, 2007)

Well obviously we do not have snow since we are in Asia unless the Climate Shift really happens but we do have fake snow and skiing last year in the city. No idea how they do it. We may not have snow in Christmas but we do get hail when the weather gets too cold. One happen last year unexpected in southwest as it is July and July is usually a very dry month but end up becoming a very wet month. This year March, another hail happen in Central Singapore (not central area) for 20 minutes which again unexpected due to the same reason as above. Also in that month, we witness the lowest temperature this year at 21 degree celcius which belows the temperature range though the lowest temperature was 18 degree celcius.

March 2008 Hailstorm


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Where in UK, do you like?


Yorkshire, somewhere you would expect a bit of snow every now and then.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong does not get real snow, but we did get an artifical white Christmas before. A few years ago I remember some snow-making machines were out in full force trying to recreate a snow scene during a local 'winter fest'.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

London_2006 said:


> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/whitechristmas/
> 
> 'However, the definition used most widely, notably by those placing and taking bets, is for a single snow flake (perhaps amongst a shower of rain and snow mixed) to be observed falling in the 24 hours of 25 December.'


and conversely there could be a foot of snow on the ground, but as long as one flake does not actually fall on Christmas Day, it rather oddly is not considered a "White Christmas".


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Taller said:


> and conversely there could be a foot of snow on the ground, but as long as one flake does not actually fall on Christmas Day, it rather oddly is not considered a "White Christmas".


In Germany its the snow on the ground that defines a white Christmas.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

If european Christmas wouldn't have snow.. it wouldn't be Christmas


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

We have white Christmas every few years:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

goschio said:


> In Germany its the snow on the ground that defines a white Christmas.


The "flake of snow in the air" test is, as far as I know, only used by bookies taking bets on whether it will snow. I am pretty sure the British weather service uses standard criteria! 

I am always happy when it snows for Christmas. There is just something wonderful about a beautiful white snowy Christmas Day. It is one time of the year I have no desire to be on a beach barbecuing.


----------



## Arizona92 (May 30, 2008)

Paris barely gets any snow at all. (the suburbs get slightly more: maybe 1-2 cm per year which lasts a few hours). The probability of a white Christmas is practically zero. That is ironical, considering that Paris is 2 degrees more northern that Quebec City which has a 100% probability of a white Christmas.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

every year T_T


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

LondonBVE said:


> Well obviously we do not have snow since we are in Asia unless the Climate Shift really happens but we do have fake snow and skiing last year in the city. No idea how they do it. We may not have snow in Christmas but we do get hail when the weather gets too cold. One happen last year unexpected in southwest as it is July and July is usually a very dry month but end up becoming a very wet month. This year March, another hail happen in Central Singapore (not central area) for 20 minutes which again unexpected due to the same reason as above. Also in that month, we witness the lowest temperature this year at 21 degree celcius which belows the temperature range though the lowest temperature was 18 degree celcius.
> 
> March 2008 Hailstorm


If Singapore is to suddenly experience a real white Christmas as in cold enough for natural snow fall, many people would have perished. The city is simply not prepared for such cold weather. Don't think any buildings in Singapore is insulated against cold or have a heating system. Not many people have adequate winter clothing other than those that had been to cold countries during winter. Most cars do not have any heating or tires suitable for use in snow and icey conditions. But somehow, my car, being a japanese domestic model, does have a heating system. :nuts:
Btw, hail more related to violent thunderstorms where the ice inside thunderclouds is forced down so quickly that it does not have time to melt before reaching the ground.


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

LondonBVE said:


> Well obviously we do not have snow since we are in Asia unless the Climate Shift really happens but we do have fake snow and skiing last year in the city. No idea how they do it. We may not have snow in Christmas but we do get hail when the weather gets too cold. One happen last year unexpected in southwest as it is July and July is usually a very dry month but end up becoming a very wet month. This year March, another hail happen in Central Singapore (not central area) for 20 minutes which again unexpected due to the same reason as above. Also in that month, we witness the lowest temperature this year at 21 degree celcius which belows the temperature range though the lowest temperature was 18 degree celcius.
> 
> March 2008 Hailstorm


-double post- deleted


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

Taller said:


> and conversely there could be a foot of snow on the ground, but as long as one flake does not actually fall on Christmas Day, it rather oddly is not considered a "White Christmas".


The last white xmas by your definition was 1981, which had snow on 24th but not 25th Dec. The last xmas with falling snow was 1970 I believe (although some areas had a few mins of sleet in 1999).


----------



## warinho (Aug 7, 2008)

I live in Lithuania, and here we have white christmas almost every year.


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

I have always had a white winter in Buffalo.


----------

